# Financial advisers



## Buongiorno (Jun 16, 2010)

Are there any decent financial advisers in Italy or Rome. I need to sort out my pension and do more intellectual things with my money, but have not got the time and can't be bothered quite frankly. I find it all so incrediblyyyyyyy boring. 

I would like to find someone competent (I know finances and competent maybe not go hand in hand, but there must be someone out there) instead of the half baked idiots I keep meeting at Italian banks.
I also came across a company which claims to be an International financial advisory, (or so they say) Guardian Wealth Management, but something does not seem right about this outfit to me.

Any help appreciated, or if anyone can recommend someone who has half a brain !!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I know they exist but I wouldn't say the ones I've seen are very independent. They are more like insurance agents. 

The other issue is they mostly deal with Italians so expecting them to handle international issues would be a bit much.

If you feel comfortable.

TD Waterhouse out of the UK last time i checked offered services to Italian residents. It's not a full service advisor so you're on your own.

One of the US discount broker [Etrade] provides access to the US markets for Italians. Once again you're on your own but the price for trades etc is low.

Obviously one of the UK firms will understand your UK issues better. But all these options require you to invest a little time and effort. The only way to know if you're dealing with are independent is to know enough to keep them honest.


----------



## Buongiorno (Jun 16, 2010)

NickZ said:


> I know they exist but I wouldn't say the ones I've seen are very independent. They are more like insurance agents.
> 
> The other issue is they mostly deal with Italians so expecting them to handle international issues would be a bit much.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice NickZ. I was hoping to find someone who would help so I could focus on my business but you maybe I may have to invest the time to do it myself.


----------

